# Faux paint



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2013)

Been playing around with some paint and spare parts lately. One of these fenders is original paint and one is repainted. The darts were untouched on both.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow - I'll guess the right one was the repaint but I sure wouldn't bet on it - nice!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 19, 2013)

looking good!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work! teach us you trade secrets!!!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nice work! teach us you trade secrets!!!!!




The only secret is patience


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh Oh, pick me pick me!!! Hand in the air.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Oh Oh, pick me pick me!!! Hand in the air.




Tell 'em Ivo! You saw them in person


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Tell 'em Ivo! You saw them in person




Damn, that was my secret. It's the bottom one.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2013)

Well played sir. I would've also accepted, "the black one".


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

*J*

They both look OG even in person, I failed to notice the custom etching though.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 19, 2013)

Soooo, when is the step by step instructions coming out?
You've done an amazing job.  Please help those less fortunate than you and your skill set.  
Is the faded white paint wet sanded?
Did you prime with brown to reveal a rust look when scratched??
Or did you use real rust?? Haha


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2013)

Real rust!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

...your next task.... to make something appear slightly better!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Mar 21, 2013)

*Faux*

That looks great


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 21, 2013)

I like to use rubbing compound to rub through the layers. You can layer flats and glosses, or shades, to make it appear faded or darkened over time.
This Mead has only one original paint part, the frame. http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/ozzmonaut/media/Mead build/SANY0815.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
The fork is faked too. I used red primer, terra cotta, and burgundy to get to exactly where I wanted, or close anyways


----------

